# Jurasteig Infos Streckensperrung



## iwannawi (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich und ein paar Leute wollen in 14 Tagen den Jurasteig im umgekehrten Uhrzeigersinn abfahren. Start wird in Neumarkt sein. Ich wollte fragen ob jemand aktuelle Infos hat welche Abschnitte für Biker gesperrt sind und wie man sie am besten umfahren kann bzw. welche Abschnitte man umfahren sollte wegen Absturzgefahr oder sowas? 

Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein paar Tipps was man unbedingt machen bzw. sehen muss und wo es sich lohnt einzukehren 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## moe92 (4. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ihn vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren gefahren, und zwar von Rgb aus auch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Wir sind alles gefahren und hatten in den 4 Tagen kein einziges mal Stress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (9. Mai 2015)

Sperrungen, die ich kenne, sind:
- Alpine Steig bei Schönhofen
- Keltenwall bei Weltenburg / Donaudurchbruch


----------



## Wast (17. August 2015)

Hi,

rund um Kelheim und im Altmühltal werden in der letzten Zeit leider immer häufiger Wegabschnitte gesperrt:

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-mountainbiker-gesperrt-21093-art1238448.html
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...uessen-draussen-bleiben-22796-art1258154.html
Dazu noch ein Artikel in einer kleinen lokalen Zeitung.

Und hierzu noch ältere Artikel:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/tre...ramaweg-konflikt-mit-mountainbikern-1.2170933

Der eine Artikel in der Mittelbayerischen ist wirklich gut und fair geschreiben. Er zeigt zudem auf, dass es auch anders geht. 


MFG

Wast


----------



## scratch_a (17. August 2015)

Zum Altmühtal Panoramaweg gibt es einen eigenen Thread (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/altmuehltal-panoramaweg.579777/page-10)...über die Sperrungen wird dort schon seit längerem diskutiert 
Mit dem Jurasteig haben diese Sperrungen in den Artikeln ja nichts zu tun, oder?


----------



## prince67 (23. Oktober 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mit dem Jurasteig haben diese Sperrungen in den Artikeln ja nichts zu tun, oder?


Nur indirekt, da der Jurasteig und der Panoramaweg zwischen Dietfurt und Kelheim teilweise zusammen liegen.  So führt der Jurasteig auch über den Rosskopf und die Klamm, die beide gesperrt sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. November 2015)

Mittelbayerische vom 15.10.2015
*Jurasteig: Abenteuer für Mountainbiker*
...
*Der Jurasteig* verläuft auf 237 Kilometern durch die Landkreise Amberg-Sulzbach, Neumarkt, Schwandorf, Kelheim und Regensburg und *wurde 2014 bereits zum dritten Mal vom Deutschen Wanderverband als Qualitätswanderweg ausgezeichnet.* *Aber auch Biker dürfen – selbstverständlich unter Rücksichtnahme auf Wanderer und Natur – auf dem Jurasteig die Natur und herrliche Ausblicke genießen, so Hollederer.* Knapp 40 Prozent der Wege des Jurasteigs sind naturbelassen.

Christine Hollederer, Pressesprecherin am Landratsamt Amberg-Sulzbach


Die "Verbotsschilder" am Rosskopf sind von der Stadt Riedenburg bereits ersetzt worden.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2015)

Das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten!

Und danke an alle, die sich in der Sache engagiert haben!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. November 2015)

Einfach mal draufklicken: 
Die DIMB IG Altmühltal auf Facebook


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. November 2016)

... und nochmal *klick*


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (16. August 2017)

Wir sind letzte Woche den Jurasteig gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Am Keltenwall bei Weltenburg haben wir beim Verlassen des Walls kurz vor dem Aussichtsfelsen ein Bike-Verbotsschild gefunden - da waren wir schon komplett den Keltenwall entlang gefahren. Entweder haben wir es übersehen (was ich ehrlich nicht glaube) oder auf der anderen Seite ist einfach kein Schild!


----------



## prince67 (16. August 2017)

Die Schilder gab es aber mal. Wer sie abgebaut hat (zu Recht oder zu Unrecht) kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

